# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر >  >  رحلت وبقيت ذكراك

## سعيد درويش

*مهما  تكون  بعيد  عني      ******     القلب  يصبر على  نوحه

ياللي إنت  من  صغر  سني  *****    علمتني  السر  ما  أبوحه

كنت  الأبو القريب   مني    ******     ليتك  يا ربي  ما أخذت روحه

أستغفر  الله   لكني         *******      رسمته  ملاك  في  لوحة

بقلبه  الكبير   مكني       *******        أعيش   حياتي  في  دوحة

كلامي  فيه  ما يكفي      *******         وشهادتي  فيه  مجروحة

بالأمس كان  قريب مني  *******        واليوم  ربي  أخذ  روحه

ذكراه  دوم   تقتلني      *******       دونه  حياتي   مدبوحة

إرحمه  يارب  وإغفر  لي ******     والجنة  تكون  ممنوحة

عبدك  وطالبك  تصبرني   *****      وذنوبي   عندك  ممسوحة


كلمات  : سعيد درويش*
*أبيـات متميـزة*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تمتلىء نفوسنا ألم عند فقد احبتنا
و نبكيهم بحرقه كلما نظرنا لأ ماكنهم 
و قد خلت منهم ..
عند ما نتذ كر انهم غادرونا بلا عو ده
و اننا لن نراهم من جد يد..
و لأننا في قمة أ حزاننا و المعاناة
تخرج منا أ فضل الكلمات.
{رحلت وبــقــيـــتــــــ  ذكراكـــــــ }
أ جد ها من أجمل ما كتبت في الفتره الأخيره
نسأل الله لوالد كم الرحمة و الغفران
و لكم الصبر و السلوان
كن بخير دائماً .. شمعه

----------


## المستجير

*الاخ سعيد* 
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
*كلمات رائعه واحساس مرهف تسلم يدينك على الكلمات*

----------


## My tears

*مشيئـة الجبـار قـد نُفـذت
ومـا مـن راد لمشيئـة الجبـار
بقلـوب المؤمنيـن ننعـى فقيدنـا
ونخفـي في صدورنـا كـل بكـاء
طيّبـت مثـواك الأخيـر , وهاجـرت
مـن بعـدك مـن بيننـا الأفـراح
رحمـاك يـا رب علـى فقيـدنـا
فاجعـل من قبـره خيـر مكـان 
نستودعـك الله ولا تضيـع ودائعـه*

*أجرك الله أخي الكريم .. سعيد ملا مهدي درويش .. 
الله يعطيك العافيه .. وأطــال بعمـرك .. 
أسمـح لي بتميـز أبياتـك ..* 

*مع خالص تحياتي .. اختك My tears ..*

----------


## سعيد درويش

تسلمي أختي شمعة على ردك المميز وإسلوبك الرائع في التعبير كما  عودتينا دائما

واشكرك أخي المستجير وهدا من  لطفك

كما أشكر أختي دموعي على إضافتها  الرائعة وأبدي إعجابي  بكل ما تكتبين فعندك قلم قادر على الإبداع والتألق

----------


## سمو الامير

تسلم يدينك على الكلمات الرائعه

مشكور والله يعطيك الصحه والعافيه

----------


## محمد درويش

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كلمات رائعه اخ سعيد درويش

----------


## قطيفي

مشكوووو اخي سعيد على كلماتك الرائعه

ننتظر جديد قلمك   تحياتي

----------


## ياقوتة الشرق

بسمه تعالى 

اشكرك اخي سعيد على هذه الابيات الرائعه

والله يكون في عون الفاقدين لاحبابهم

 فنحن منهم

  الله يعطيك الف الف الف عافيه

اختك 

ياقوتة الشرق

----------


## سعيد درويش

مشكور للجميع على الردود الحلوة والمشجعة والله يعطيكم العافية

----------


## سعيد درويش

تسلم أخي قطيفي على تواجدك والله يعطيك العافية

----------


## محمد

لطالما كانت أحلامنا سبيلا للهرب من واقع نعيشه .. 


ولطالما كانت أحلامنا وسيلة نتعايش معها وآلام الزمن .. 


ولطالما كانت أحلامنا منفذا للوصول للحبيب .. 


نجده بقربنا يسلينا ويخفف عنا .. 


ولكن الالم الكبير يكون حين نستفيق من هذا الحلم .. 


وها أنت جسدت واقع الحلم بكل أبعاده .. 


لاحرمنا ربي طلتك ولا روعتك .. 


تحياتي  اخوك محمد

----------


## سعيد درويش

تسلم يالغالي محمد على حضورك المميز والله يعطيك الصحة

----------


## ام باسم

-------------------
رائع انت فى كل ماتكتب.
كلماتك تنطق احساسا صادقا، وتلون الحياة بنكهة رومانسية حالمة.
--
أخى سعيد.............عشت لحظات سعيدة وانا اقرأ واعيد قراءة حوارة مع أميرة ليلك.
--
يابختها
________________________________________

احسنت الى حد بعيد ايها الرائع

اخذتنى كلماتك من اول بيت مع المعزوفه الرومانسيه الرقيقه

النابضه باعذب وارقى المشاعر

تقديرى

----------


## سعيد درويش

أخجلتيني عزيزتي أم باسم بكلماتك وهذا من لطفك ودمتي كما تحبي

----------


## اسير الهوى

موغريبة عليك استاذي...يعطيك الف عافية....وينك هذي الايام طمني عليك...

----------


## همسات وله

كلماتك نبعت من قلب حزين 
وفؤاد اتعبه الحنين 
وحرقة الاشتياق الى الاحباب قاسيه 
الله يعطيك العافيه اخي سعيد 
وتعيش وتذكر احبابك 
وتسلم ويسلم قلبك 
مع تحياتي لك 
همسات وله

----------


## سعيد درويش

تسلم عزيزي ياسر أنا  أحاول أكون موجود  على طول  وشكرا على سؤالك أخيك سعيد

----------


## سعيد درويش

تسلمي أختي الغالية همسات وله والله يعطيك العافية

----------


## سعيد درويش

تسلم أخي قطيفي على مرورك والله يعطيك العافية

----------


## سعيد درويش

تسلم أخي سمو الامير على مرورك والله يعطيك العافية

----------

